# Be careful with aftermarket heads!



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I know some folks are in the middle of or are contemplating engine work. I ran across some videos that you might find useful.

The short version:* NEVER *buy aftermarket heads that are 'complete' (i.e. already have valves and springs installed) and install them directly without having all the valves and valve job checked first.

Better yet, buy the heads "bare" (no springs or valves) and then have them finished out by a competent machine shop/builder. This way you can be sure that the valves, springs, and other parts are 'the good stuff'.

Here's why:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, Bear.These were truly enlightening videos. I always thought the "name" heads like AFR, KRE, Edelbrock were good as is. NOT! If I order a set, definitely I'll get Ferrea valves and the springs, retainers, locks from my cam company and have my machinist do it all correctly. Thanks again.


----------

